# What you think?



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

I want at least 3 more small fish. What do you think I could get? This is for my 10g.

Fauna
3 Neon tetras
1 Dwarf Gourami


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Is that a list of fish you have? Or is that what you want?


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

The list I already have.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Ohhh alright, you should really get more neon tetras, they really do a lot better in larger groups. I recomend at least 5 neons. I personally like them in schools of at least 10. They act a lot different in bigger groups as well.


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

Looks like I'm going to get 3 more neon tetras. I seen someone post a pic of blue tetras on another forum I like the look of them. Can I mix the neon tetras with blue tetras? Hmm I wonder will they schol together.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

I don't think so, I had some other sort of small tetra was the same looking fish but black, it would not school with my neons at all. I would just get a few more neons.


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

Your probably right; I'm just going to get 3 more neon tetras.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Yea that's your best bet. Once they are in larger numbers they school together all the time, it's fun watching 10 small fish swimming around in a group.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

the blue tetras (kerri) get a lot bigger than neons and would need a bigger tank..they most likely wouldn't school with the neons either...i would put a small school of about 10-12 in your 10....


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

How about some glowlight tetras? I just seen some at the lfs and they look like they have a orange light on the side. I like them more than neon tetras.


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

No feed back yet; I'm going to take that as a yes on the glowlight tetras.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

But your neons need more to school with. The min you should have in there is 5.


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

Now what if I get 3 more neon tetras and 3 glowlight tetras? How over stocked will I be now?


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

Would this be true?


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Lol it said with 3 cichlids I need to be doing 50% water changes weekly. In a 55g tank


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

Thinking I'm going to get 3 or 4 more neon tetras and calling this 10g done.


----------



## TU55LER (Jul 15, 2012)

I recommend hatchet fish. I have some in my 40 gal and they are they most entertaining fish EVER!


----------

